# Okur to start in all star game?



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

He is at #3 in centers for the western conference... camby and yao out... okur has caried this jazz to 14 - 16 reocrd and soon to be 16 - 16 if we can beat the lakers twice with out kobe. Okur has had 8 double doubles in the last 10 games.


----------



## Don DeLuise (Jan 2, 2006)

no way


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Don DeLuise said:


> no way


thanks for your contribution, but he is the 3rd in voting for that position, and if the 2 ahead of him cant play, than that leaves the spot to him.


----------



## GTA Addict (Jun 27, 2005)

Didn't a similar situation happen before, and they let Duncan move to starting C?


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

duncan at center


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

It would be a disaster if he did. Slide Duncan over to center for the game, with Brand and Garnett (or whoever the fans voted in) starting at the forward spots. There are too many great players in the west for Okur to be on the all-star team, let alone starting.


----------



## the_mavsman (Jan 1, 2006)

Brand
Dirk
Garnett
Duncan

There's no room for Okur .


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

The top vote-getters get the spot, period. If a player is injured, the coach selects a reserve to start in their place. Okur would have to make the reserves first, and also hope for Yao, Camby, and one of McGrady, Duncan, or Garnett to be injured to have any hope of starting at center. And even then, Brand or Nowitzki would make it over him.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Probable be 


PG - Steve Nash
SG - Kobe Bryant
SF - Tracy McGrady
PF - Kevin Garnett
C - Tim Duncan



That would be sweet.


----------



## The_Notic (Nov 10, 2005)

I dont think T-Mac should be starting this year, Just my opinion, but he has not done anything worth starting as a forward for the Western Conference.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

AK-47 said:


> thanks for your contribution, but he is the 3rd in voting for that position, and if the 2 ahead of him cant play, than that leaves the spot to him.


No it doesn't. It means Yao gets named an All-Star, and rest of the team gets picked by the coaches. If Yao can't go, then one of the PFs who get chosen get moved to C.

As of right now, Okur isn't going to make it.

Garnett
TMac
Duncan
Brand
Nowitzki
Gasol
Marion
Carmelo

Okur's below all those guys. If his team has more success and takes the lead in the Northwest, it'll get him that much more consideration. Team record and standing has a lot to do with these coach selections.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

The_Notic said:


> I dont think T-Mac should be starting this year, Just my opinion, but he has not done anything worth starting as a forward for the Western Conference.


Yeah, all things considered, Brand has been a much better player than McGrady this season, but McGrady will get the votes.


----------



## nash250 (Dec 23, 2005)

The_Notic said:


> I dont think T-Mac should be starting this year, Just my opinion, but he has not done anything worth starting as a forward for the Western Conference.


Couldn't agree more. T-Mac is not at all worthy of being an all-star starter this year. Matrix has been far and away the best SF in the Western Conference this year, that should be his starting spot.


----------



## nash250 (Dec 23, 2005)

Rawse said:


> As of right now, Okur isn't going to make it.
> 
> Garnett
> TMac
> ...


Agree that team record and standing should be a consideration if a player is worthy of being an all-star... so why would you put Melo above Okur? Utah has a better record and Okur has better numbers.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

T-Mac should start, it is in houstan.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

AK-47 said:


> T-Mac should start, it is in houstan.


and if thats the only reason, its pretty sad.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Thats a great reason.....


David Wesley should start as well.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

As much as I hate Okur, I'd have to say it's unfair to him if Duncan gets the 5 spot. I can almost say Okur is having a better season than Duncan, but I won't put my foot down because I haven't seen the stats lately.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

I like Okur, he's Nowitzki-lite. But unlike Nowitzki, if he doesn't have an open look right off the pick and pop, he kind of gives up. If he learns to assert himself more and not be so scared of creating his own shot.... watch out!


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

nash250 said:


> Agree that team record and standing should be a consideration if a player is worthy of being an all-star... so why would you put Melo above Okur? Utah has a better record and Okur has better numbers.


25 points per game on a career-high shooting percentage. Five rebounds a contest and over a steal.

Saying Okur's 17 and 9 is better numbers so matter-of-factly (and especially with Utah's half-game advantage over the Nuggets - whoopee!) makes me scratch my head.

Melo's chances of making it are closer to Memo's than Marion's. But I don't think there's anything wrong suggesting that Carmelo would get a coach's selection over Okur.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

I remember when the starter got injures,and then all the other backups got injured,and it ended up being Antonio Davis to start at Center.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Regaurdless of how crappy Sac is doing, why does Okur have more votes than Brad Miller?


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Erm, nvm, I suppose you could make a legitamate Okur argument.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

If this increases the chances of a very deserving Marion to make the All-Star game then I'm all for it.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

I think marion should start. He is damn important to the suns run. He is consistent game in game out, overcame a shooting slump, and has what, 28 double doubles? damn. I would start him over Okur or anyone in a snap.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Kekai said:


> I think marion should start. He is damn important to the suns run. He is consistent game in game out, overcame a shooting slump, and has what, 28 double doubles? damn. I would start him over Okur or anyone in a snap.


he has 21, okur has 12.... the reason okur doesnt have more is because he has to fight for the rebounds with too many people on our team. We have like the 2nd best rebounds per game and the best rebound difference from opponet.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

But only a few fans know about that. Most people will vote for whoever has the better numbers.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

yao will be back most likely and he'll start, i think the other center will be pau gasol.
the forwards should be;
duncan
dirk
brand
k.g.
anthony
szcerbiak
guards;
kobe
nash
allen
mcgrady
davis


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

he deserves it


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

We need more GOOD centers in NBA......


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

Okur is a PF, not a Center.


----------



## nash250 (Dec 23, 2005)

rainman said:


> yao will be back most likely and he'll start, i think the other center will be pau gasol.
> the forwards should be;
> duncan
> dirk
> ...


Wow... you actually think Szcerbiak is more deserving at forward than Marion... please tell me this is an oversight. Even Odom is more deserving than Szcerbiak.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

nash250 said:


> Even Odom is more deserving than Szcerbiak.


No he's not.


----------



## nash250 (Dec 23, 2005)

Rawse said:


> No he's not.


Yup, I think he is.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

nash250 said:


> Yup, I think he is.


Szczerbiak:

20 ppg on 50 percent shooting, 4 rebounds as the second option on a division-leading team. Szczerbiak's play is a huge reason why the Timberwolves are leading their division.

Odom:

14/9/5 as the second option on a worse team, and a player who has constantly underperformed when he was needed to step up. Odom's play is a huge reason why the Lakers aren't playing to expectations and fans are begging for him to be dealt.

I'll go with Wally. At least I know what I'm getting.


----------



## nash250 (Dec 23, 2005)

Rawse said:


> Szczerbiak:
> 
> 20 ppg on 50 percent shooting, 4 rebounds as the second option on a better team.
> 
> ...


Lol... check the standings, bud... T-Wolves and Lakers are both .500. Other than that, both of these players are the second options on their respective teams. The problem is, there is a misconception out there that people think Odom is a scorer. He's not, and never has been. His value is partly in rebounding (12th in the league), in his presence inside, his mid-range jumper, and his passing skills, and his defense. Szcerbiak, on the other hand, is not as quick, doesn't have the ball-handling skills, and a swinging-gate of a defender. He relies on his long-range jumper which is streaky at best.

I'll take the better all-around basketball player, Odom.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

nash250 said:


> Lol... check the standings, bud... T-Wolves and Lakers are both .500. Other than that, both of these players are the second options on their respective teams. The problem is, there is a misconception out there that people think Odom is a scorer. He's not, and never has been. His value is partly in rebounding (12th in the league), in his presence inside, his mid-range jumper, and his passing skills, and his defense. Szcerbiak, on the other hand, is not as quick, doesn't have the ball-handling skills, and a swinging-gate of a defender. He relies on his long-range jumper which is streaky at best.


Both teams being .500 has nothing to do with a team being "better" or "worse."

Wally's overachieving. Odom's underachieving. That goes a long way, IMO.



> I'll take the better all-around basketball player, Odom.


I'll take the more consistent and efficient basketball player, Szczerbiak.

And I wish all of Memphis' jump shooters were as streaky as Szczerbiak. Fifty percent from the floor and 41 percent from downtown. Right in line with his career averages.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

lol wally is one-dimensional shooter. one of the worst defenders i've ever seen. only playing beside troy hudson makes his defense look not as bad as it actuallly is.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Sad Mafioso said:


> Okur is a PF, not a Center.


It's not how you play, it's what you play that goes into all-star consideration.



nugzhomer said:


> lol wally is one-dimensional shooter. one of the worst defenders i've ever seen. only playing beside troy hudson makes his defense look not as bad as it actuallly is.


So? Steve Nash can't play D either. Doesn't stop him from making all-star. Okur is a very underrrated rebounder, and he'll have 15+ boards once in a while.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Sad Mafioso said:


> Okur is a PF, not a Center.



Who do you think plays Center when we have boozer in? the only reason he is playing PF is because Boozer is out injured. That and we dont have as many PFs as we have C's... (okur, collins, ostertag) compared to (boozer (injured), and humpries(hasnt proven himself, and robert whaley (2nd round rookie). That's the only reason why, his natural position and what most coaches would put him at is Center.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

nash250 said:


> Wow... you actually think Szcerbiak is more deserving at forward than Marion... please tell me this is an oversight. Even Odom is more deserving than Szcerbiak.



wally and marion are both shooting about 51% and averaging 20ppg. marion has the rebounding advantage at about 11-4, wally has about 3 assists per compared to about 2 for marion, wally shoots better from the charity stripe and the 3pt line 81/41 to 70/29. i think a case can be made for both.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Lol, If Wally has a shot of making the All-Star team, then that would make Marion a shoe in. (which hopefully he is).

But Wally is having a pretty good season, its just that many forwards deserve to be on the team this season.


----------



## nash250 (Dec 23, 2005)

rainman said:


> wally and marion are both shooting about 51% and averaging 20ppg. marion has the rebounding advantage at about 11-4, wally has about 3 assists per compared to about 2 for marion, wally shoots better from the charity stripe and the 3pt line 81/41 to 70/29. i think a case can be made for both.


Ok, if you want to say that Wally is averaging one more assist per game, and shoots better from the free throw line and 3 pt line, then you go right ahead. The fact is that Marion is in the top ten in 17 different statistical categories. Can you guess how many categories Wally is in the top 10 in?

And if you don't want to talk stats, let's talk skills: Both are in there 7th seasons, and both are 6'7". Marion though, is a dominating rebounder, both offensively and defensively. Wally is not. In fact, not even close. Matrix is a far superior athlete; his running and jumping abilitly compared to Wally's are incomparable. Marion, while not a lockdown defender by any means, is by far superior to Wally. He is a very underrated shot-blocker, and ball-stealer. On offense, he is a solid finisher and a highlight-reel dunker; Wally, not so much.

Listen man, Shawn Marion is a better basketball player than Wally Szczerbiak. Understand that. He is therefore more deserving to be in the All-Star game.


----------



## Scatocephalus (Jul 29, 2003)

AK-47 said:


> Who do you think plays Center when we have boozer in? the only reason he is playing PF is because Boozer is out injured. That and we dont have as many PFs as we have C's... (okur, collins, ostertag) compared to (boozer (injured), and humpries(hasnt proven himself, and robert whaley (2nd round rookie). That's the only reason why, his natural position and what most coaches would put him at is Center.


Okur starts the game at the 4 spot but plays the 5 in crunch time when the Jazz have AK and Harps at the 4 & 3 respectively. Okur has been huge for the Jazz this year with clutch shots when they absolutely need a basket. I think he's deserving of an All-Star appearence but it won't happen.

What intrigues me is whether or not AK gets the nod again. I'd love to see Melo cry about being bumped by AK... again! LOL


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

no, Okur wont be an all-star.

i know this is completely irrelevant, but Okur does not look like a basketball player! lol
He looks like a doctor, or maybe even....*GASP!*..

Have you guys seen that movie "Half Baked"?


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

gio30584 said:


> no, Okur wont be an all-star.
> 
> i know this is completely irrelevant, but Okur does not look like a basketball player! lol
> He looks like a doctor, or maybe even....*GASP!*..
> ...



too old of a picture... check out this one with the former MISS TURKEY!!! :jawdrop: 

how lucky can a guy get, the star athlete of his country and married to miss turkey. :eek8:


----------



## IosimCash (Aug 6, 2003)

He would probably be the worst player ever to start an all star game.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Hell no! You must be dreaming.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

IosimCash said:


> He would probably be the worst player ever to start an all star game.



20/10 with the 3 pt touch, clutch money ball at the 3 pointer, has lead the jazz to most of the victories scoring 24+ points and is averaging like 3 assists, a block or two. If the jazz stay consistant and healthy and okur continues to have the nights he has been having, then I dont know why he wouldn't earn that spot with camby and yao out. (if they are out at that time)


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

Antawn Jamison or Antonio Davis are the worst all-stars ever.


----------



## nash250 (Dec 23, 2005)

IosimCash said:


> He would probably be the worst player ever to start an all star game.


Antoine Walker.


----------

